# Alternative Sporting Services



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

enter all of your information in the cart and you will get a shipping quote. after you place your order alt will then send you an email to confirm your order before it is actually processed. ive had good luck with them in the past but i dont buy limbs or anything that might need returned since the shipping will pile up pretty quick. delivery times on the orders ive placed have never taken longer than a week.


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have had good experiences, and of late a bad one. The problem is two equal bad postal services, neither of which really cares if you get your stuff or not. The prices are great though and will buy from them again, just not if time is of the essence.


----------



## nulimbender (Nov 30, 2005)

Over 5-year period, never had a problem with Alt. Svcs. They give prompt emails to confirm order, shipment, and tracking information. This month I ordered 1dz shafts, arrow components--delivered within 2 weeks to California. Hope this helps.


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

Nothing but good to say here!, great prices, great communication, great service!. I had some SF limbs, rest, button etc. totaling around $300. The shipping with insurance
was around $25. In my particular case my order arrived in eight days.

All Good,
Don;


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Cheaper to ship then LAS for small items, and perhaps 4 days longer.

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of Lancasters, but I have to admit that when I bought some early gear from Alt. Services back in 2003, I had a good experience. Shipping was surprisingly fast and affordable.

John


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

When you place your order you can indicate you want to know what the shipping costs are before approving the order. My experience with Alt., with several orders over the past 8 years, has been delivered in just 5 business days to Lancaster PA, which I consider pretty fast. Reasonable and fair shipping costs.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I buy 2-3 times a year from them....never a bad exprience.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I've purchased everthing from risers and limbs to plungers and rests from them. Never had a bad experience in the last 8-9 years and I use them 3-4 times/year. Shipping is almost as quick as from Lancaster which I consider the standard in archery suppliers.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies everyone..

I have not gone far enough in the order screen to see - is PayPal a payment option with Alternative ?


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

They have a secure site for Credit card payment. So I used that instead of PayPal. You have entered that your located in the US?, then when you view any item it's converted to dollars instead of GBP.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Excellent service and shipping! I have nothing but good things to say! This reminds me I have to order some new three-under tabs! My original is starting to get a bit worn!
Order more than just the one sight! They do have few things LAS doesn't carry. Once you are in their system, you are as good as gold! Then when you enter your information again, all you have to do in method of payment is state "as before," unless (of course) they have changed their policy! Great place to deal with!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I heartily endorse Alt Services as an excellent retailer. their shipping prices and charges are often comparable from the other side of the world to shifting things a few hundred kilometres inside my own country.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

ALt Services is very good. If you go to the website and put the item in your cart it will tell you the shipping cost. Always exactly as they say.


----------



## Archery10987654 (May 7, 2015)

My experience with Alt Services is *not* good. *STAY AWAY*. I specifically registered just to make sure no one else goes through what i have.

Ordered some limbs, paid for them, got order confirmation email, then nothing. Three weeks have since passed and nothing. Sent a couple of emails asking for updates but got no response. Phoned a few times but no one was in the office that would be able to help with my request. Finally, got through to someone, to be told that a full address was needed. Now I saw that in the email, but it was not very clear that the order was on hold because of this. It looked more like a generic message. So I said if i got a response to my emails and this was mentioned then I would gladly give them more details. At which point the salesperson of the year says "well do you expect us to guess the full address...", we're cancelling the order, goodbye and put the phone down. Whoever you are, Mr salesperson of the year, you need to and enrol yourself on an ITIL course. It's all about customer service - which you know nothing about. You are a disgrace to Alt Service.

UPDATE: Wahay! Finally, a response fromn Alt services... to say the order has been cancelled.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Never had a bad experience.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I have not either. In fact they helped me get some parts for my bow that I couldn't get directly from the manufacturer or from a supplier here in the USA. All my experiences with them have been very good.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

I have found Alt services reasonably prompt , reasonably priced, and easy to deal with.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Just received some limbs and a riser from them. Riser took a few weeks for them to receive from Spigarelli (which they informed me would be the case), but, their shipment to me and receipt was lightning fast (less than 4 days). Cost was only $44.00.


----------



## scolist (Sep 16, 2014)

Yesterday I received my sight that they said was a special order, and allow 2-3 weeks. I ordered the sight on April 21, 2015. More than happy with their service. They are now my first choice for recurve items.


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm another person that's happy ordering from ALTs. I've bought from them twice now and both were pretty big dollar items. When my second order sat in customs for three weeks I contacted Zander and he got right back to me. It did arrive, everything was fine and I also am happy with their service.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

great company


----------

